# my 5000 died



## ldone (Nov 19, 2007)

I would like to upgrade to a HD receiver with digital OTA
UHF remote is required and hopefully reuse of my sw64. It is running a 508 now.
Is this a doable project?


----------



## Shadow (Apr 12, 2007)

If you upgrade to an HD box then your dish will need to be upgraded to a 1000.2 or a 1000+ depending on your programming. Both of these dishes use Dish Pro LNB's and will not function with a legacy switch. You switch would be upgraded to a Dish Pro Plus 44 switch. Your 508 would plug into it and continue operating just like it is now.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

If you only want digital OTA and not the DishHD channels, any of these receivers (811, 921, 942 - compare) will do. All dish receivers are compatible with the SW64, though as Shadow said the switch can't be used if you need to upgrade to DishPro LNBs.

The 811 is the closest to the 5000.

The 921 and 942 are both dual-tuner DVRs that both have the DVR fee. Both can record digital OTA (with titles if you subscribe to your locals). The 942 can record from all 3 tuners at once vs any 2 on the 921. The 942 is also a dual-room receiver with a phone line requirement to avoid an extra $5 "Program Access Fee." Both will need another run of RG6 from the SW64 or, if you can't do that, an upgrade to DishPro Plus (likely a DPP Twin). If you run the 942 in Dual Mode, you will need to get another UHF Pro remote for TV1.


----------

